# Unvited intruder ... maybe ?



## Zira (Apr 4, 2009)

*Uninvited intruder ... maybe ?*

I am seeking some advise ....

Recently I spent and absolutely wonderful day at a semi-local auction. I purchased a variety of plants and fish. It was so much fun !!

About 2 days after the auction i noticed a very tiny snail on one of the leaves of a crypt I bought ( 1 of 3 ). Couple of days later i counted 4 ... all on the glass or the leaves of my various plants ( only a few ... I hope to attach a pic )

Today i counted 5.

At the moment all of the snails are too small to take a recognisable picture of ... I was just wondering if I should be concerned.

Thanks
Cindy


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Cindy! 

Wonderful tank. I personally dont worry too much about snails myself since I need them for my puffer. But some people find they can get out of control in their numbers. (I never really had this issue myself)

If you want to get rid of them you can place a bit of cucumber in the tank.(blanched or mic'd for a few seconds) You'll want to weight it down half under a rock or something.

Turn your lights off and wait. Usually they will start to gather on the bit of cucumber and you can pop that into the garbage. You can also crush them and feed them to your fishies.

Dont put them down your sink or in the toilet because it can cause some major issues.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah i dont mind snails myself, they dont eat my plants and they clean up the algae on the glass and stones. and i have experienced the snails in sink thing. alot of burning hot water killed them but i was lucky lol.


----------

